# Teenage Platy Gas Problems >.< need answers FAST!



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello, I have a 3 1/2 month old male platy, and he has always had "gas"(bubbles in his poo), his mom does occasionally too. 

It's been really bad the past couple of days, and now he's having a hard time swimming down to the bottom of the tank with the rest of his family. I KNOW it's the gas, and not swim bladder infection, because when heswims down far enough, bubbles come out of his butt. He's a very fast eater and must take in a lot of air when he eats. I am going on vacation in a few days, and I don't want him suffering while I'm gone. What can I give him (besides peas, ran out >.<) can I give him to help him with his problem?

THANKS A BUNCH!
chamfishlvr


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Peas are the classic answer. If its a short trip, just leave the tank unfed. Fasting can help. Then try a small sinking pellet food when you get back. "green" veggie or spirulina foods have more fiber than high protein foods and that can help, too.


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks so much!! I'm not leaving for a few days, and I'll probably be gone for 3-10 days, depends on what the weather is like (tropical storms, ugh). So I won't feed them till I'm leaving. I have edible live plants and a little algae, so hopefully he'll eat that since he's not getting his flakes n shrimp.


----------

